# ADF Not Swimming Right! HELP!



## Bubbles1011 (Jul 20, 2014)

I was cleaning my african dwarf frogs tank and put them in a small cup. It was pretty dirty in there since I hadn't cleaned it in awhile. I noticed one of my frogs was swimming in a corner, he was facing the corner and swimming while not going anywhere. I thought that was weird and moved him and he was swimming like he couldn't keep his balance. He would turn on his side or face the top of the water and start falling backwards. I thought maybe he couldn't breathe and moved them to their clean tank as soon as I could. I have a floating rock in there that I just put in and he climbed right on it and hasn't really moved off since. I'm not sure what the cause could be since my other frog is acting fine. Anyone know what could be wrong/how I can help him?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I know it's not a betta but could you fill out this form. It would a lot!
Housing:
How many gallons is your tank?
Does it have a filter?
Does it have a heater?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?

Food:
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets?
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change?
What percentage of water did you change?
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?
What additives do you use? 

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms?
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
Is your Betta still eating?
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?
How long have you owned your Betta? Was he or she a rescue?

PLEASE PROVIDE CLEAR PHOTOS

NOTE: EMBED YOUR PHOTOS INSTEAD OF LINKING. Click on "Go Advanced" and then on the paper clip in the toolbar.


----------



## Bubbles1011 (Jul 20, 2014)

housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 3
Does it have a filter? No
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 75
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Moss ball?
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? no

Food:
What food brand do you use? Zoo-med aquatic frog & tadpole food
Do you feed flakes or pellets? pellets
Freeze-dried? no
How often do you feed your Betta? Every other night
How much? 2 pellets to each frog.

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? When it looked like it needed it.
What percentage of water did you change? 100%
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Dip out
What additives do you use? API Stress Coat

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters?
Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you.
Ammonia:
Nitrite:0.5
Nitrate:0
pH:6.5
Hardness (GH):0
Alkalinity (KH):40

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? Today when I cleaned the tank
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Not much
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? Lathargic, swims weird
Is your Betta still eating? Not sure
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? No
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? Since July
Was he or she a rescue?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

When it looked like it needed it? 100%? No filter? 3 G? Naw.


They need at least 10G, mild filters. 100% are stressful on frogs, too. 

Does he have any companions? They like groups of 3 or more.

Ammonia is invisible. You can't see it. Just because it 'Doesn't look dirty' doesn't mean it's not dirty.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

They need 5 gallon at least not 10. 10 would be better but there's no need to over exaggerate. Either way 3 gallons is too small and his symptoms sound like what I would expect ammonia poisoning to sound like. Seeing as the tank is not cycled you need to be doing water changes and water testing nearly daily for an overstocked/too small uncycled tank.

I'm also confused though you say he doesn't have tankmates but that you give 2 pellets per frog? 

Why is he out of the water though? I'm pretty disturbed by that. They are aquatic frogs and should never be out of the water.


----------

